# Can't seem to get myself back on track.



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi,I am a 37 yr old female with a history of depression/anxiety. I have three children ages 14,9 and 2 yrs. After having my last child i fell into a postpartum depression. I started feeling depressed and anxious. I thought it would go away itself and just magnified once I returned to work. It got the the point that I couldn't take it anymore and finally went for help. My regular doctor put me on Lexapro which I had been on before. However I started to have panic attacks on it and ended up in ER because of it. He switched me to EffexorXR and after having trouble on that as well. He sent me to see a Psychatrist. I have switched medications quite a bit since then trying to find one that works. I am on my 5th which is Cymbalta. I started on 30mg for a month it worked well. It was increasaed to 60mg due to pain i was having. It was working fine however in the last month or so have been getting depressed, anxious, overwhelmed, panic attacks, can't sleep again ect.. Besides my mental health, i physically have not been doing very well for the past 10 months either. I have sick almost nonstop with sinus infections, stomach issues, losing control of my bladder, pelvic pain, heavy/long periods and middle and lower back issues including sciatic. I have been to sent to see many different specialists: stomach, urologist,gyno, orthopedic surgeon. I have had many different tests done but everything has come out normal and I have gotten no answers. I am not sure what is going on with me. I am worried why I am not getting anwers and can't seem to find an antideppresant/anxiety med that works for me. My family is concerned about me and are on me to ask my psychiatrist to give me off work for awhile. I do not know what to do and am not even sure if that would help me. I don't want to appear just looking to get out of work either. I do feel like I have to do something though. I just do not know what?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe going to see an allergist or your primary care physician to see about a comprehensive food allergy test? The one where they need to draw blood for it. I've had all kinds of symptoms for the past year and a half or so. Basic allergy symptoms (runny nose, stuffed head, etc.) along with abdominal pain, lightheadedness, fatigue and some other stuff. They ran the test a couple of weeks ago and I came back allergic to gluten, eggs, and cow dairy. I'm trying to cut all of that out and I'm beginning to feel a little better. It's bloody hard though! Those ingredients are in almost evreything.I've been told that part of my depression could have been caused by those allergies or made worse.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi DJ,(((hugs))). Sounds like you are going through a rough time. I was thinking maybe some of these syptoms you are having arent all due to just one thing. Maybe there are a few things contriubuting to how you feel and you syptoms.Depression and anxiety should be able to be helped with some meds for now. Maybe you need a combo of anti-d and anti-a. An antidepressant in the morning and an antianxiety to help to relax and sleep at night?The sinus infections and stomach issues could be what "accident girl" mentioned, an allergy test may help answer some of those questions. The bladder control and pelvic pain could be because you have had 3 children and maybe you need to do some pelvic floor exercises to regain the mucsle in that area. A simple search on the internet could tell you some great ideas. Also in Australia we have natural medicines for women who have slight bladder weakness so maybe there might be come in you chemist too that could help you in the intrum.If you have never had heavy periods before im not to sure why you would now. Im not the best at that kind of thing. But I do know that the same thing happened to my mum after she has me, and she got back onto a really heavy dose of the pill after which fixed it and brought her back to normal. She told me she was getting back pain, tummy aches and very heavy periods. I guess anything is possible and worth a try.Sciatic maybe a pinched nerve or something. Paybe there is a corrolation between your pelvis and your sciatic nerve since they are in the same area. Maybe something like a neurologist? I hope some of that might be little helpful and i truely hope things start to improve for you!!Poo Pea


----------



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the feed back!! I have been on a heavy Birth control pill for about 6 months. I am still getting my periods for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

You're having a rough time aren't you - my sympathies - things can and will improve - I know, cos I've been there. I tried to commit suicide in March of this year, I'm now well, working and looking after my kids and hubby. You have to be patient - there WILL be an anti-d that suits you. I was initially prescibed prozac, then citralopram and am now doing really well on Mitrazapene (30mg which I take at night). 2 things to bear in mind about anti-d; a) they are ideosyncratic so what suits one person might not necessarily suit another and







they take at least 6/8 weeks to work - now you may be lucky - a mate of mine found 4 days made all the difference but it took me about 6 weeks to see any positive effect and yes, I was in a psychiatric unit so I really have been "down and dirty" - thats not meant to depress you, but you must work closely with your psychiatrist and resist the temptation (which I what I initially did) of chopping and changing medication after a few days) and remember it WILL get better - promise.All the best from sunny ManchesterSue


----------

